# Cool tube



## asd3reff (Apr 23, 2008)

I wana buy a cool tube, but i don't know what difference makes the 125mm comparing to 150mm. It's the diameter? How i discover which one i need? The 125mm or the 150mm... 
    Also, is there necessary a little vent at the bottom of cool tube? Or is just if you want to attach or not...

Thanks all


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 23, 2008)

asd3reff said:
			
		

> I wana buy a cool tube, but i don't know what difference makes the 125mm comparing to 150mm. It's the diameter? How i discover which one i need? The 125mm or the 150mm...
> Also, is there necessary a little vent at the bottom of cool tube? Or is just if you want to attach or not...
> 
> Thanks all


i use a cool tube though im not to sure what u mean by 125mm or 150mm. all i now is at the hydro store they come in 3 different lengths and some hold 
2- ligths. no vent built in its basicaly a inline tube fresh air in one end hot air being sucked out the other. i use 8in. dryer ducting with a 8 in. inline fan to **** the heat out.


----------



## SweetSoca (Apr 23, 2008)

just buy one with 6" open ends

and buy 6" ducting with a nice inline fan to push air through


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 23, 2008)

SweetSoca said:
			
		

> just buy one with 6" open ends
> 
> and buy 6" ducting with a nice inline fan to push air through


 

   i think about it and realize that i may not needed as i'll grow in a basement where the temp is around 22-24 Celsius, and the room has a plenty of space, so the cooltube it may not be necessary anymore. Or, what do you recommend? I took this decision as i have read in some forums that the cool tube is needed when the space is a problem, and the temp, which are not for me in the basement. so i decide to buy a kit with Osram NAV-T bulb, 400 HPS. I already finished 2 grows with a Philips Master SON-T Pia Plus 400W HPS, and i decided to use a Sylvania Grolux 400 HPS, but the shop told me the Osram NAV-T will be better. What do you think?


----------



## brushybill (Apr 23, 2008)

if your not having trouble with heat, i dont see any point in spending money on a cool tube,  a lot of growers are growing in a small space and need some way to get heat out. if you find that heat becomes a problem, you can make a cool tube . check out the diy section


----------



## massproducer (Apr 23, 2008)

A cool tube is a great addition to any grow, even if your temps are under control.  Having a cool tube allows you lower the lights, so your plants get a greater percentage of the lumen output.  I use 1000w hps's and i can usually lower my lights to around 12" above my plants tops.  

So it is kind of like having more light with the same temps.  Also a cool tube is a great alternative to having air cooled hoods which can take up a lot of space.  My cool tube is awsome, I can actually touch the glass when my light has been running for hours.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 23, 2008)

asd3reff said:
			
		

> I wana buy a cool tube, but i don't know what difference makes the 125mm comparing to 150mm. It's the diameter? How i discover which one i need? The 125mm or the 150mm...
> Also, is there necessary a little vent at the bottom of cool tube? Or is just if you want to attach or not...
> 
> Thanks all



Go with the 150mm--150mm is approx 5.9", so you should be able to use 6" ducting.


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 23, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> A cool tube is a great addition to any grow, even if your temps are under control.  Having a cool tube allows you lower the lights, so your plants get a greater percentage of the lumen output.  I use 1000w hps's and i can usually lower my lights to around 12" above my plants tops.
> 
> So it is kind of like having more light with the same temps.  Also a cool tube is a great alternative to having air cooled hoods which can take up a lot of space.  My cool tube is awsome, I can actually touch the glass when my light has been running for hours.




will a cool tube spread the light, more efficiently than the kit i have posted with picture upper ?


----------



## massproducer (Apr 23, 2008)

asd3reff said:
			
		

> will a cool tube spread the light, more efficiently than the kit i have posted with picture upper ?


 
I wouldn't say that it would distribute the light any better, because that would still depend on your reflector, but most cool tubes now have the reflector built right in to the cool tube.

A cool tube will however increase the intensity of light that your plants are recieving because you will be able to place the light closer to the plants.  It will also help with light penetration into the canopy for the same reasons.

What you have posted is an excellent set up, but you are still going to have to worry about venting to get the optimal temps.  With my cool tubes I add CO2 to my grow room and only need to vent to control the odour of my grow, which is vented through my DIY carbon scrubber.  But my venting for temps are all done in my cool tubes and can be just vented outside with no need to worry because this air never touches my growroom.  I vent from another room, through my cool tubes directly outside.

If you are on a budget check out the DIY section for plans on making your own cool tube.  I am kind of biased though because after my first grow under cool tubes I was sold.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 23, 2008)

by the way the 125mm or 150mm is the diamater for the cool tube.  125mm is basically a 5" cool tube and the 150mm is a 6" cool tube.

You can convert the mm to inches by multiplying the mm X 0.03937

so 125 X 0.03937 =  4.92"


Honestly if you were going to purchase 1 I would say the 150mm or 6" would be best because it would be easier to match ducting and fans to a standard 6" diamater.


----------



## HERBMAN22 (Apr 23, 2008)

well i think massproducer given all you need i would go with the cooltube to get the lights a bit closer but the system in the pic looks fine to.bless


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 23, 2008)

what bulbs you use? any details about Osram NAV-T?

also, what do you think about this? For Veg: 

   "Energy-saving lamp Envirolite 200W 6400K including 40x50cm reflector and side parts"


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 23, 2008)

Are you going to have 2 rooms?  If you don't want to use a MH for vegging, I think the next best thing is a T5 fluoro.

I had an envirolite several years ago and wasn't impressed with it.  They could have made improvements to them, however.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah the Osram NAV-T looks like a nice bulb.  From what I have read (never used one) it seems as though everyone using them is happy.

The envirolite is another story, and I will not even comment on those.  Like Hemp Goddess said a T5 would be alright.

But now we get back to the cool tube...because I use cool tubes, I never really worry about using anything other then my HPS...Yup thats right basically as soon as they sprout and show their first true leaves the go directly under my 1000w hps, with a cool tube of course


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

I agree with Hemp Goddess. I would go with the T5 floros if you really want to spend the money on them. You can veg under the hps with great results so that's not needed. It's easier to cool though so it's up to you. The cooltube will definitely help your grow. I would definitely go that route if I were you. Just my thoughts. Some great info above. Nice work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 26, 2008)

I have that 200 watt cfl and love it. For small veg rooms it works pretty sweet.


----------

